# 62 & AS modifier?



## evonp (Dec 17, 2008)

One of my head and neck surgeons performed 41115 - Glossectomy total with radical neck dissection. He and another head and neck surgeon from a different practice each did a portion of the surgery with a PA assisting each of them during the surgery. My question is can we bill the 2 surgeons with the 62 modifier *and* also the PA with the AS modifier? We have never had both a cosurgeon and a PA assist on the same surgery/same code before and I am not sure if it is appropriate to bill all three players. 

Thanks in advance for any help on this!


----------



## todd5400 (Dec 17, 2008)

For that procedure Code 4XXXX you can only bill for both of the surgeons. However if one surgeon leaves and the PA assists on something additional then you can bill that procedure code with the appropriate modifier for the PA assistant.

Mary


----------

